# ليمت قلبي



## ضحكة طفل (12 أبريل 2010)

* ليمت قلبي  الصغير، ولأحمل قلبك الكبير!
 صار قلبي مقبرة ضيقة للغاية لا يحتمل  مضايقات الناس، بل وكثيرًا ما يسيء فهمهم!
 عوض المقبرة الضيقة هب لي  مقدسًا متسعًا، فتتفتح أبواب الفردوس في داخلي، وتتحول أعماقي إلى جنتك،  تدخلها وتدخل معك خليقتك. تستريح فيَّ، وتستريح خليقتك بعملك في!
 تنشغل نفسي بثمر روحك القدوس، فتأكل وتشبع، وتفيض بالفرح! لا تبالي بكلمات  الغير ولا مضايقاتهم، بل تدعوهم ليفرحوا معها ويتهللوا بك!*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 أبريل 2010)

امين


صلاة طيبة 
شكرا لك​


----------



## jojo_angelic (12 أبريل 2010)

> لا تبالي بكلمات الغير ولا مضايقاتهم، بل تدعوهم ليفرحوا معها ويتهللوا بك![/QUOTE
> 
> شكرااااااااااا للصــــــــــــلاة الرائعـــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2010)

امين

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## bemo (12 أبريل 2010)

بجد صلاة جميلة اوي


----------



## ضحكة طفل (13 أبريل 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> 
> صلاة طيبة
> شكرا لك​


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (13 أبريل 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> > لا تبالي بكلمات الغير ولا مضايقاتهم، بل تدعوهم ليفرحوا معها ويتهللوا بك![/QUOTE
> >
> > شكرااااااااااا للصــــــــــــلاة الرائعـــــــــــــــــــــة
> 
> ...


----------



## ضحكة طفل (13 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم ياقمر
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (13 أبريل 2010)

bemo قال:


> بجد صلاة جميلة اوي


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> * ليمت قلبي  الصغير، ولأحمل قلبك الكبير!
> صار قلبي مقبرة ضيقة للغاية لا يحتمل  مضايقات الناس، بل وكثيرًا ما يسيء فهمهم!
> عوض المقبرة الضيقة هب لي  مقدسًا متسعًا، فتتفتح أبواب الفردوس في داخلي، وتتحول أعماقي إلى جنتك،  تدخلها وتدخل معك خليقتك. تستريح فيَّ، وتستريح خليقتك بعملك في!
> تنشغل نفسي بثمر روحك القدوس، فتأكل وتشبع، وتفيض بالفرح! لا تبالي بكلمات  الغير ولا مضايقاتهم، بل تدعوهم ليفرحوا معها ويتهللوا بك!*​



*امين يا رب اجعلنى اعيش لك وبك ومن خلالك فلا اسمع سوى صوتك ولا افعل الا ما وصيتنى به
ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك :Love_Letter_Open: *


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*


امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2010)

اميـــــن 
ميرررسى على الصلاه الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *امين يا رب اجعلنى اعيش لك وبك ومن خلالك فلا اسمع سوى صوتك ولا افعل الا ما وصيتنى به
> ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك :love_letter_open: *


يارب سلام
 شكرا جدا
 لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام  المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> امين
> ...


يارب سلام
 شكرا جدا
 لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام  المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــن
> ميرررسى على الصلاه الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


يارب سلام
 شكرا جدا
 لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام  المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا للصلاه الجميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (23 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا للصلاه الجميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ​


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا
لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يونيو 2010)

*عوض المقبرة الضيقة هب لي  مقدسًا  متسعًا، فتتفتح أبواب الفردوس في داخلي، وتتحول أعماقي إلى جنتك،  تدخلها  وتدخل معك خليقتك. تستريح فيَّ، وتستريح خليقتك بعملك في!

جميل اوى الجزء دا 

*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين يا رب...*

*صلاة روعة ارفعها عن نية اخوتي في العالم بأسره...*

*الرب يبارك عمرك...*


----------

